# 7'+ greater caught from kayak



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Mike Meilak, my main PINS beach fishing buddy for years, caught a 7 foot plus greater from his kayak on a live whiting off the beach in Tampa, Florida. Fish was caught on a big Penn spinning reel (30# test). Fish drug him around for 1.5 hours before he landed her on his yak. Took lots of pics and released her. Now that is sweet. He said he will reregister and post the pics.

Old salt


----------



## frenzy (May 25, 2004)

*Awesome*

Cant wait to see the pics.Bet that was one heck of a ride.lol


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

*Yep*

Good seeing you the other weekend bud. You coming down for the madhouse this weekend?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that had to be a great battle, looking foward to the pics.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Old salt said:


> Mike Meilak, my main PINS beach fishing buddy for years, caught a 7 foot plus greater from his kayak on a live whiting off the beach in Tampa, Florida. Fish was caught on a big Penn spinning reel (30# test). Fish drug him around for 1.5 hours before he landed her on his yak. Took lots of pics and released her. Now that is sweet. He said he will reregister and post the pics.
> 
> Old salt


Must have been a hell of a battle. But I would call that one closer to crazy than I would to sweet.
But then, who ever said us shark fishermen are sane.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Wow that is a wild story, I think the crazy thing is that he was intentionally doing it, bravo man, he must have a set of brass ones. Can't wait for the pics and full story.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ok.... I'll be the dumb guy...

Greater _what_?


----------



## frenzy (May 25, 2004)

*Don't look like it........*

I have things to do here at home but it looks like we may head down the following weekend.It was good seeing you again i'll give you a shout when i'm in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

greater hammerhead


----------

